# Florestas



## Micael Gonçalves (12 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

acabei de ver este video que explica de forma resumida e motivadora, um pouco como funcionam as florestas.
Gostei tanto que tinha que partilhar, e deixo aqui para os que ainda não viram.

(está em Inglês)

Fala de ciência já bem conhecida entre os profissionais, mas que aqui em Portugal é frequentemente deixada de lado, precisamos de olhar para as florestas de forma diferente..


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2017 às 09:53)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> acabei de ver este video que explica de forma resumida e motivadora, um pouco como funcionam as florestas.
> Gostei tanto que tinha que partilhar, e deixo aqui para os que ainda não viram.
> 
> (está em Inglês)
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha, muito interessante o video. 

já conhecia o tema da troca de carbono e outros  entre árvores e entre fungos e árvores. Será que isto já foi estudado para os nossos ecossistemas mediterrânicos? Seria interessante ver até que ponto existe complementaridade entre espécies na nossa floresta, e como reagem a nossas espécies autóctones com o contacto com espécies exóticas como eucaliptos ou acácias.


----------

